# newbie breeder need help quick



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

im a newbie breeder jus starten out i need some tips from you experts out there all advise and info is welcomed


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

whats your question? how to breed or how to raise fry?
wes


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

both i need help with every little aspect i bought a book but didnt have a lot of info on breeding them so ya raiseing and breeding


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

This might help you.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=24445


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

thanks


----------

